# 6 in double wall through a metal roof



## johnnywalleye (Oct 12, 2009)

i am installing a wood stove in my cabin which has a gable metal roof.i need to install the double wall 6in [8 1/4in]on the lower half of the gable .the gable is approx a 35 degree angle.the issue is to fit the double wall pipe through the lower hip of the gable roof means cuttin a approx 18in oval hole in the roof[if my measurements are right??]how can this be??i held the pipe against the inside of the roof on a vertical plane.marked the inside on where it touched the roof.then took a 4 ft level held it to the outside of the double wall pipe and marked where it touched on the roof.18in away from the 1st mark.what am im doin wrong??there is no flashin made that is that long.i really dont want the stove pipe to come out from the side of the house.i want a true vertical run.any help would be appreciated and so long 4 now;john


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

18" is about right.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, the flaahing will be for the pipe... the hole size thought/perception may get skewed because of the roof pitch.


----------



## johnnywalleye (Oct 12, 2009)

*thanxs*

whats your thoughts on going up to the second hip of the roof??i didnt want to use elbows BUT if not cutting an 18in hole in the metal roof either.its a small wood stove that will only be used mabey 30 times during a heating season.thanks for your input and so long 4 now;john


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

You have a picture? 

More importantly, whether you use it once a year, or 300 times, it will need to be flashed correctly because it could leak every time it rains. 
This page contains pics of bad installations. Don't follow my competition's examples. http://www.albertsroofing.com/Tin Roofing photo_gallery.htm


----------



## johnnywalleye (Oct 12, 2009)

i will try to up load http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/album.php?aid=33543&id=1190305052&op=6ixs


----------



## johnnywalleye (Oct 12, 2009)

*install of a double wall*

the pixs in the previous post i sent are the cabin im goin to install a wood stove in it is 12 x 32.now my plan is to use 2 elbows and put it through the second hip of the gable roof.i called the manufacture of the stove pipe kit that i bought and the heat treated rubber gasket that the company recomends to use on a steel roof is 230$$.i almost had a stroke.so now how should i install the flashing??? lay on top of roof??cut a slit and slide the top side of the flashing underneath??? any help would be great!!and so long 4 now;john


----------



## bronco2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Why not use the proper flashing. The $230 one is probably a Dektite flashing that is designed for metal roof. They work awesome and are straight forward to install. Then you dont have to cut 2 slits in your metal above the chimney. When installing the Dektite high heat flashing just be sure to use a butyl caulking under the gasket before screwing it down.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

johnnywalleye said:


> i will try to up load http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/album.php?aid=33543&id=1190305052&op=6ixs


Links not working


----------



## johnnywalleye (Oct 12, 2009)

*i hit the link and*

it worked for me??to spend 230 on the kit from lowes was too much coin.i can buy a boot for 60$/either way i still need to put flashing around the double wall pipe,how best to proceed??


----------



## akroger333 (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you still looking for an answer to your stove pipe question?


----------



## johnnywalleye (Oct 12, 2009)

*all done*

went with the 2 elbows to put the double wall closer to the peak,the draft isntthe best but it works fine.thanxs for the help


----------

